# Where to bring boss wiring through firewall 2016 ChevyHD



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay guys, I installed a truck side wiring on my 2016 chevy 2500HD Duramax and all I have left to do is bring the wires inside. I for the life of me cannot find a existing spot to bring this through. I already tried the cutting the nipple off the rubber gramet and coming in that way but seems like my harness is to big for that. Just wondering what you guys have done. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Might have better luck posting in the Boss plow forum section....


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Similar threads that may help

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/2015-chev-silverado-firewall-entry.164928/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/salter-installation-passing-wire-harness-through-firewall.159752/


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

There is a huge grommet on the driver side above the pedals.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There used to be a dimple on the left side of the master cylinder. Make your hole there if needed.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been fishing a probing around in the main rubber boot for 45 min. The damn thing is double sided and I cant get my wire to come through on the inside. Even if I did I'm not sure I could pull that big square plug through for the boss controller. I've unbolted the junction box to try to get behind it better and still no luck. Bout to roll the window down and run it in!


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

4x4Farmer said:


> I've been fishing a probing around in the main rubber boot for 45 min. The damn thing is double sided and I cant get my wire to come through on the inside. Even if I did I'm not sure I could pull that big square plug through for the boss controller. I've unbolted the junction box to try to get behind it better and still no luck. Bout to roll the window down and run it in!


I ran plow and salter controller through that boot. Cut a bigger hole with a long fillet knife. Fish a piece of wire and pull it back in.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Right after I posted this I managed to pull it through. Definitely didnt need to seal it back up with anything...lol its tight


----------

